
I Know the Salaries of Thousands of Tech Employees - crunchiebones
https://medium.com/s/powertrip/i-know-the-salaries-of-thousands-of-tech-employees-4841bc26d753
======
wahern
Sharing concrete compensation numbers with co-workers and even peers at other
companies is a good way to stoke resentment and bitterness--both in yourself
and with others. Especially if you're not prepared to move on if you find
you're making less than those around you. I learned long ago to actively avoid
learning others' compensation.

It's a real dilemma. On an individual level fair pay is whatever you're
willing to accept; what those around you are paid is completely irrelevant. On
an aggregate level lack of transparency helps to persist systemic
discrimination.

~~~
nickwalton00
Yeah I agree. I like knowing rough averages of what similar roles are making
but when it comes to individual people's salaries it can be difficult.

------
gt640k
In those charts posted, is that stock per year or the 4year grant?

------
muzz
Seems like a dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18283821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18283821)

------
nodesocket
Boo hoo, you make $233k a year, don't pay for healthcare, and most likely get
free lunches and the gender pay gap! My advice get out of the bay area and
fantasy land. You are in the top 1% wage earner.

~~~
jchonphoenix
233k in the bay area isn't close to the top 1% and isn't a salary that will
afford a lifestyle higher than what you would expect to be middle class.

You clearly haven't dealt with the cost of the bay area before. Your dollar's
purchasing power is cut in half compared to the Midwest.

~~~
wahern
The cost of a McDonalds meal is $7 in Kansas City but only $8 in San
Francisco. See [https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/kansas-
city](https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/kansas-city) and
[https://www.expatistan.com/price/big-mac/san-
francisco](https://www.expatistan.com/price/big-mac/san-francisco)

Housing is what makes the coasts costly. Other expenses are roughly similar
and more than compensated for by higher earnings. Sometimes they can even be
lower, like health insurance or certain goods or services. Because housing is
so variable it's difficult to say which is more affordable without specifics,
but the higher your disposable income the more likely it is that working in a
coastal city makes more sense. If we both can save 20% each year for
retirement or kids' college tuition, my 20% will be much larger than your 20%
given the often times huge disparity in absolute earnings, and even my 10% or
5% might be more than your 20%. The price of a condo in Florida or Arizona is
the same for both of us. State college tuition is also much more similar
across states relative to earnings differentials.

Most people rationalize their decisions to stay put or somewhere familiar. If
they didn't, most retirees would have moved to Ecuador--social security and
pension payments are the same no matter where you live.

